# SHA! Lets do this! - Members Journal-



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

It turns out that Im asking correctly and Bee is actually on the correct leads *FacePalm- Apperently I need to relearn how to recognize leads. But we are on canter overload- Today when asking for our warm up trot he cantered instead. Ugh if its not one thing its another- We worked through it though and we're right as rain
This coming Weeks Goal: Polish "Off-Rail" work. Begin simple Lead changes

Shamus is solid as ever Goal: Refresh "Gate" work

Baby's goal Look cute and maybe a couple of rides And correction from last ime he's actually 2 and a half I just think of him as a yearling-


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Fred had his second ride tonight! We trailered over to our local public areana- to expose him to different things and such. NEVER even offered a sideways glance- Completly trusted me! Im just i complete amazment right now- I knew he was a calm baby but the first ride was in the comforts of our pasture with his mates- Not to mention this was Fred;s second time off the farm since we got him. This youngen is going to make somebody a great horse someday-

Bee- now is running through his bit- I believe its because he is sore. We have been practicing every day for about 2hrs. Tomorrow is his day off, maybe even friday- Seeing as though I may have to show him on Saturday. Which I should be more excited about but I would have to show him in an equ class as a hunter rotflmao--- Of which Bee is never going to be 
I have also tried a new pehelm- this one has a slow port compared to the huge straight bar from before- Bee seemed indifferent- I didnt like it. With pehlems I cant feel the horse right- So useing the double for now.


----------

